# Baja Rattlesnake



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is a sunny day photo of my male Crotalus enyo enyo.

He is a cute guy, never rattles and never strikes.

Gave him some sun as a treat for being a good boy!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

nice photo Graeme.:2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

cool:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> nice photo Graeme.:2thumb:


Every snake collection needs a "bin", you know for when you defrost too too much and dont want to waste it!

This is my bin!

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Simply beautiful.Terrific photo too mate.


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

What a stunner!


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

Just out of interest, wouldnt this be bending the DWA licensing rules slightly? I assume you've put him in your garden, maybe you've got him in something secured..? Or you've got all necessary equipment and expertise (which im sure you do) to get him back in his viv if he were to leg it.. (no pun intended)

but technically, isnt that breaking your licensing laws, considering he's now not in his secure vivarium and not in his 'secure reptile room'..? making him an increased risk to the public?

however, he looks brilliant and its a great photo too

please dont take this comment as an insult, im just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely picture mate, gorgeous looking rattler


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

stunning snake and great photography skills


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

LewisH said:


> Just out of interest, wouldnt this be bending the DWA licensing rules slightly? I assume you've put him in your garden, maybe you've got him in something secured..? Or you've got all necessary equipment and expertise (which im sure you do) to get him back in his viv if he were to leg it.. (no pun intended)
> 
> but technically, isnt that breaking your licensing laws, considering he's now not in his secure vivarium and not in his 'secure reptile room'..? making him an increased risk to the public?
> 
> ...


He was in an outdoor Viv no risk of escape and two of us with him.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> He was in an outdoor Viv no risk of escape and two of us with him.


I also wondered, but then assumed that it's like a "rabbit pen" but secured and for a snake lol! Do you really have to have two people? I take it it's in caseone of you gets bitten...

I must say, he is absoultely stunning, something about him demands respect but also so calm! Great photo too 

x


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful little rattler


----------

